# Pressure Cooker Recipes please



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

Hello! I recently received a pressure cooker as a wedding gift. I've got a few recipes to try but haven't quite gotten around to it. Anyone care to share their favorite pressure cooker recipes with me?


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

I've picked up a few good ones from Madhur Jaffrey's Indian cookbooks. 

The other is risotto. It continues to amaze me how easy risotto is in a pressure cooker. Works with most recipes though I wouldn't cook a seafoood risotto this way. 

Basic process is:

Heat the fat

saute onions/shallots

Add rice and saute

Add seasonings if using, saffron for example

Saute briefly

Add wine and stock--about 1/4 cup less per cup of rice than you would use in the normal method.

Seal, lock and pressurize over medium high heat.

When at pressure, reduce to medium low-low depending on your stove. Cook 6 minutes. 

Quick-release pressure to your cooker's directions.

Stir, add cheese and stock as needed. 

Correct seasonings. 

Phil


----------



## jenni belle (Mar 10, 2005)

Risotto sounds great. Thanks!


----------



## sbyck (Mar 23, 2005)

A great southern recipe that seems to please many:
Pour 1/2 cup water into pot. Add 1 lb green beans (string beans), ends snipped. Sprinkle generously with instant minced onion, season with salt and pepper, drizzle 4 tbls of Knorr liquid chicken buillion, drizzle 1 tbls extra-virgin olive oil. Cover. Use 15 lb. setting. Once the knob starts to jiggle turn heat down to low and let jiggle lightly for 8-10 minutes.


----------

